# G0513P 17" 2 HP Bandsaw



## The_Architect_23 (Jul 1, 2012)

Ok, so some may know i have the HF 14'' bandsaw, and it works great.
today after cutting some chestnut bowl blanks the pulley and belt slipped and the blade stopped untill i pulled the log back off the blade. did my normal fixes, and yet still slipping very easily. i retention the belt, and tried again... worse. let it cool down, nope. bought a link belt for the top pully.... slipped worse.

I have now removed the 2nd pulleys and went directly to the motor... slips on the motor with every belt i have in the shop, some new.
im over it. looking into the griz.

any advice for a good bandsaw for under 1000 shipped?

I want roller guides, good DC, and more than 14'' ( i have a riser block )
1.5-2 hp motor. what do you think?


----------



## Twig Man (Jul 1, 2012)

I love Grizzly equipment. They strive hard for good customer service.


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Jul 1, 2012)

Here is the bandsaw I would recommend. 

http://www.woodcraft.com/product/2020041/18855/rikon-14-deluxe-bandsaw-model-10325.aspx

I used this saw to cut all the big logs I purchased from the rebuilds. Pair it with a good resaw blade and it cuts like butter. If you arnt in a hurry they go on sale every now and then for well over $100 off the list price. Good luck in your search, there are many good choices out there!


Tom


----------



## davidgiul (Jul 1, 2012)

Somewhere I remember Brown Down mentioning that he was having a problem with blades breaking on his 14" bandsaw because the diameter of the wheels were to small. I am not sure what he had done to rectify the problem. I have a Delta beast that has 20" wheels and takes a 158" band but it is way over 1000.00 so I can't help you there. Having said that, I think the adage you get what you pay for is especially true for machinery.
[attachment=7315]


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 1, 2012)

Me I like the old steel- 650 lbs-20 in rockwell 1951 141" blade- paid $800 -10 years ago after someone rebuilt and made it new again. I would check out craigslist in your area- lots of deals out there............


----------



## davidgiul (Jul 1, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> Me I like the old steel- 650 lbs-20 in rockwell 1951 141" blade- paid $800 -10 years ago after someone rebuilt and made it new again. I would check out craigslist in your area- lots of deals out there............


Yeah, I think mine weighs about the same. I hate having to move it from one job location to another.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 1, 2012)

They only way mine moves is when I con my boys into helping me. It has to move this summer but only a few feet. I use to be able to scoot it but not anymore. Later this summer I am looking at an old giant from the 50's with 36" wheels-supposed to weigh 1200 lbs.
Yours must be 70's-80's -nice saw-is it 2 speed?


----------



## davidgiul (Jul 1, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> They only way mine moves is when I con my boys into helping me. It has to move this summer but only a few feet. I use to be able to scoot it but not anymore. Later this summer I am looking at an old giant from the 50's with 36" wheels-supposed to weigh 1200 lbs.
> Yours must be 70's-80's -nice saw-is it 2 speed?


Just one speed. Although when the belt is slipping, variable speed.


----------



## The_Architect_23 (Jul 1, 2012)

well my biggest problem is the weight.
im in a spare room in the back.... ( i know ) but i have no garage.
the house is older and the wooden floors most likely cant hold more than 350 lbs in one spot.

i may just look into spare pulleys, i saw some adjustable V belt style on Granger this afternoon.
might give that a try first.


----------



## davidgiul (Jul 1, 2012)

The_Architect_23 said:


> well my biggest problem is the weight.
> im in a spare room in the back.... ( i know ) but i have no garage.
> the house is older and the wooden floors most likely cant hold more than 350 lbs in one spot.
> 
> ...


That would be a bummer to have your saw fall thru the floor.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 1, 2012)

davidgiul said:


> The_Architect_23 said:
> 
> 
> > well my biggest problem is the weight.
> ...



Yes it would-especially if you were below it. :dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2:


----------



## Shop Dad (Jul 1, 2012)

Highland Woodworking has the Rikon 18" on sale for $1199. That would be sweet, but 389 lbs. Can the floor stand a whole bunch of people standing on it?

http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/rikon18bandsaw.aspx


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 1, 2012)

Put a sheet or 2 of 3/4 ply under it to distribute the weight.


----------



## The_Architect_23 (Jul 2, 2012)

woodtickgreg said:


> Put a sheet or 2 of 3/4 ply under it to distribute the weight.



good idea!
well we had 2 very tall, and portly room mates that were in there, with a XL kingsize bed and furniture. the floor made noise but did not break.... 

however, better safe than sorry!


----------

